# Budget Wax - Which would you choose ?



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Looking for a good value for money wax for a mate who is just getting into detailing. I cant make up my mind which one I should recommend to him so thought I would get my good friends of DW to help me decide !

I would like your opinions on the following wax please.....

Dodo Rainforest Rub
Dodo Hard Candy
Auto Finesse Temptation
Autoglym HD Wax

Many Thanks in advance


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Has to be AG HD wax out of that lot.
Used it a couple of times and not used the others but i am only going on reviews of the others.
HD wax can be brought from Halfords so i guess it's more readily available.
prefer other budget waxes to be honest Mark.

Kev


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Mark AGHDW out of those, but Victoria Concours is better IMO & within the same price bracket.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Out of the choices given its got to be temptation imo, but vics concours or even britemax vantage would also be in with a shout imo, also vics have just released a hybrid wax which may be worth a look and being a hybrid should be pretty good in the durability stakes


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

spursfan said:


> Has to be AG HD wax out of that lot.
> Used it a couple of times and not used the others but i am only going on reviews of the others.
> HD wax can be brought from Halfords so i guess it's more readily available.
> prefer other budget waxes to be honest Mark.
> ...




The obvious answer is to save some money and get 476 or FK1000p surely?
I have DJ Banana Armour as well as HD from the list, so my money is on HD


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

first two bit crap not tried 3rd so hd wax for me or get some of this off ebay or autosmart rep
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Autosmart...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item27c20e11e0


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I have not tried the other waxes you have mentioned Mark, but Autoglym HD Wax ticks all the right boxes especially if you are going to use this wax on regular intervals, very easy to spread and buff off, leaves a wet fluid finish behind and more importantly it does protect strongly for a wax, in my honest opinion a very underrated wax on the market.


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

Raceglaze 55 or defo consider wolfs body wrap not a wax but its great


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I've tried three of the four on your list, I agree with Trip, the AG HD wax is the best of the three.

There are much better choices out there for your buck.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Avanti said:


> The obvious answer is to save some money and get 476 or FK1000p surely?
> I have DJ Banana Armour as well as HD from the list, so my money is on HD


Avanti, was thinking Finis wax to be honest:thumbr maybe a wax we both like, good old 2685:thumb:
but never tried the dodo's

Kev


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

adamvr619 said:


> Raceglaze 55 or defo consider wolfs body wrap not a wax but its great


would have thought RG55 would be going slightly mad budget wise


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Apparently Clean your car is selling the new vics Hybrid wax, just had a look today on there website, it's finely out on the market.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

seroiusly itchy buy it now finger looking at it


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for your replies everyone.

The reasons I was going to suggest one of these four to him is because they seem to fit what he wanted, which is a wax that......

Comes in a pot at least 150ml or more and can be bought for £30 or less, which is easy to use and buff off.

but are there better alternatives out there that fits these requirements ???


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

vics hybrid:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

msb said:


> seroiusly itchy buy it now finger looking at it


Somone buy it now , and do a reviw on here, perfect time for testing a new wax on the market and a perfect oppuruinty to test this wax through the winter months


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I would buy the new vics wax but I should be selling not buying anymore wax lol


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

stop it the urge is becoming overwhelming


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

It's too cold for waxes Trip, get your sealants on and fergetaboutit.

As you suggested it Trip, why don't you go ahead and buy it and review for us


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

DJ Rainforest Rub is a classic wax IMO :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tips said:


> It's too cold for waxes Trip, get your sealants on and fergetaboutit.
> 
> As you suggested it Trip, why don't you go ahead and buy it and review for us


That's a good call from you Tip's 

On a serious note, the waxes I have in my collection will last me a life time , I'm always saying no more waxes, but the desire to try new products is always there from OCD, always striving and looking out for the ultimate product out there.

Talking about sealants Tip's, I am going to do my winter protection soon, when my Viral infection disappears, I have a winter sealant to test on my car soon


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Tell me about the winter bug Trip, I took on a work freebie offer of a flue jab, and mysteriously ended up with the mother of chest infections.

They may not be related, but no more freebies from now on Mr Tips.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That's what I have Tip's as well, a viral infection in the chest, chucking up yellow mucus for days, and makes you feel knackered as well.

I was lucky getting a sample from a great member from here, looks like a true sealant to test, will be my first Hydrophobic coating on the car


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

You better borrow or buy a machine polisher Trip


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I know you can't advertise your own products but for a mate it's a no brainer surely.....Luminosity


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

S63 said:


> I know you can't advertise your own products but for a mate it's a no brainer surely.....Luminosity


I cant talk about that wax for obvious reasons mate, but he wants to try a more well known big manufacturer wax :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

S63 said:


> I know you can't advertise your own products but for a mate it's a no brainer surely.....Luminosity


Ha, ha - nothing wrong with your eyesight at all.

Very good suggestion. :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Have to say I am well surprised to see Autoglym HD Wax being so much more popular than the Temptation and Dodo Waxes !

I knew it was a good wax, but never knew it had so much "love" on DW as that !

I have not used it in years myself. I may have to try it again myself !!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

MarkSmith said:


> I cant talk about that wax for obvious reasons mate, but he wants to try a more well known big manufacturer wax :thumb:


If he's new to detailing he won't know a big manufacturer from a small one, a perfect opportunity to get your products some exposure and get the tills going kerching.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd go for AG hd.out of those.Punches well over It's weight imo.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Get him some FK1000P or Megs #16, the dodo juice ones are great but only last 3 months or so, FK1000P/Megs#16 are both proven to last 6 months at least and are equally easy to use and cheaper than the rest afaik.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

Dj.xray said:


> I'd go for AG hd.out of those.Punches well over It's weight imo.


Indeed it does. :thumb:


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

none of the above i say get autosmart wax looks soooooooooooo wet and glassy


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

How do you find the durability of the Autosmart wax, how many months does it last in normal conditions.

I know it's a decent wax for the money and works wonders with a base applied product such as platinum and mirror image.

I have found with Wax, a little amount is required and does leave a glassy finish behind; I estimate the user will get more than 70 coats from a jar easily.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Must admit I never even thought about Autosmart WAX - but sounds like I should of !


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart WAX is a fantastic product Mark, very easy to apply and remove, great durability, VFM

Looks great on silver too :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Another vote for HD Wax, I'm very impressed with it so far (6 weeks and counting - it looks like new!).


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I really like hard candy and fk100


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm surprised Blue Lagoom has not been mentioned on here , the best smelling wax I have ever smelt, I'm sure Criageh123 will agree with me :thumb:


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Of the 4 then AG HD, otherwise Bilt Hamber Finis :thumb:


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

I know I'll probably get shot at, but for a budget choice, I'm still delighted with Turtle Wax Ice Paste.

It's cheapest here at present (and no, that's not me selling it):

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221089513682?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

It's dead easy to apply, you can use it on everything apart from glass and tyres without white residue, and both my household's cars have been beading well with it since the start of September.

Open fire!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Joe the Plumber said:


> Turtle Wax Ice Paste - Open fire!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Joe the Plumber said:


> I know I'll probably get shot at, but for a budget choice, I'm still delighted with Turtle Wax Ice Paste.
> 
> It's cheapest here at present (and no, that's not me selling it):
> 
> ...





Tips said:


>


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Surely none of those are really budget waxes.

-Collonite 476
-Meguiars #16
-Finish Kare FK1000p

Those 3 must be the best budget protection options out there.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

AG HD- looks and durability!


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd be looking at Collinite 915.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

MarkSmith said:


> ...for £30 or less, which is easy to use and buff off.
> 
> but are there better alternatives out there that fits these requirements ???


Harly Wax if you want carnauba < £20
FK#1000p if you want a sealant < £19

Now that's not just budget, but bargains at any price...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Mattb23 (Feb 3, 2012)

Budget wax is under £20 surly?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

A £30 or less wax is a budget wax compared to a £50 + wax !


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

collie 476s :buffer:


----------



## hjl (May 6, 2011)

Does your mate really need a pot bigger than 150ml? 

Maybe since he is new to detailing he might want to try panel pots to give a few different ones a go? Although Ive only ever seen DJ waxes in the sample sizes so maybe that isnt an option. 

Ive recently got a panel pot of DJ Blue Velvet but up until now ive mostly used Poorboys Nattys Blue so im very much a novice. Although Nattys is certainly a budget price, easy applied and comes in a big pot.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

If I was on a budget it would be colly 845.
Easy to apply n remove, lasts for ages n smells like fly killer


----------



## aimyv6 (Jul 17, 2011)

Lowiepete said:


> Harly Wax if you want carnauba < £20
> FK#1000p if you want a sealant < £19
> 
> Now that's not just budget, but bargains at any price...
> ...


I can 2nd that! Harley wax is underrated IMO very good wax for the money


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

I voted for Rainforest Rub, as I find it very forgiving, a joy to use (I use my bare hands.), and the performance is superb for a wax of this price range. I'm actually really surprised with how good it looks; after Supernatural Hybrid I assumed it would be a retrograde step, but it isn't...


IMGP5441 by Mole Hill Motors, on Flickr


IMGP5444 by Mole Hill Motors, on Flickr

This is two coats of Dodo-Juice Rainforest Rub, applied over 4-coats of Auto-Finesse Tough Coat, and a base layer of Auto-Finesse Tripple.

I am a huge fan of Dodo-Juice products, and I think that you can't get a much better value than buying a panel pot of one of their core waxes. 30ml is about a year's worth of wax on a hatchback given proper application, and for only 6-quid that's an absolute bargain! I believe strongly in first-timers starting out with good quality car care products; this way they don't get disappointed from the get-go, and as their skills progress they aren't lumbered with crap they no longer would use.

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## david_pupu (Sep 19, 2011)

Collinite 915, cheap and durable


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

AS WAX is also a good shout, it's really nice and easy to use - Doesn't even mark plastic trim either and seems to last a good 4-6 months.


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

david_pupu said:


> Collinite 915, cheap and durable


915 for a warm look, FK1000p for a glassy look on light or metallic colors(flake pop), both very durable.
If You want to ad wetness just use FK425 on top of it.


----------



## aimyv6 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm going to buying some vics red soon as I fancy a change (3oz for £20) as I've heard this gives a really good glassy shine! 
I've previously tried dodo juice waxes,might just be me but I wasn't that impressed (although some of there other products are good) for looks and ease of use I found Harley wax a lot better although it might not be as durable


----------



## Daveskater (Jan 13, 2012)

I've gone for Rainforest rub. Admittedly it's the only one on the list I've tried (and not for a while now as I've used Purple Haze since getting a black car) but it was great on my blue Corsa. Lovely shine and a warm glowing finish


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Rainforrest Rub is an excellent wax, I have a tub sat here in front of me. I would most certainly recomend it over HD. However, my fave Dodo Juice is Blue Velvet, it really is lovely. However, being a hard wax it might be a little touch to apply for a noob. So Rainforrest Rub is what i would suggest. 

But for price, Poorboy's Wolrd Natty's Blue is a great wax!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

When I saw the word "budget", I was thinking more the sub-£20 category with the likes of Nattys which is a very good wax in this category, under rated but it is very easy to use, decently durable for a wax, and has nice water behaviour.

Or stretch a wee bit to the Collinites, favourite wax of mine for its durability is 476S.

Or - curve ball - what is wrong with Simoniz Original? I find that so long as you apply it thinly, it is easy to use, it is very durable and looks just as good on well prepped paint as many other wax. £6 or something like that, for "budget" it is hard to beat! 

Key is the prep, any wax will look good if you get that right.

Out of the four, I'd probably for for AG HD wax, like its application and its durability, but then it is all personal preference


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Finis, small tin. Small tin is obviously cheaper but its size makes it harder to overload an applicator and therefore thin layer would be easier. 

Optimum Car Wax. Almost no effort waxing, technically very clever and simply does a good job


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Fk1000p


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Key is the prep, any wax will look good if you get that right.


The ********** line written and repeated by many including eminent members but still there will always be 20 posts about waxes and sealants for every post about polish.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> When I saw the word "budget", I was thinking more the sub-£20 category with the likes of Nattys which is a very good wax in this category, under rated but it is very easy to use, decently durable for a wax, and has nice water behaviour.
> 
> Or stretch a wee bit to the Collinites, favourite wax of mine for its durability is 476S.
> 
> ...


Dave, what is your technique for using simoniz Original, as I have this wax in my collection and find it a nightmare to remove, sets like concrete to the paint, even when I have applied the coat very thinly as possible, and buff off straight away.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Two alternatives which do not meet the original spec but would still do a great job for anyone

SRP/EGP, for roughly £20, easy to use combination, ridiculously easy to buy (in the UK) and the two bottles will last a very long time

One of the fancy sealants/coatings, £40'ish will buy several years of easy maintenance


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Dave, what is your technique for using simoniz Original, as I have this wax in my collection and find it a nightmare to remove, sets like concrete to the paint, even when I have applied the coat very thinly as possible, and buff off straight away.


Trip, i have been told that Valentines Road and Track is similar to this wax in that you apply it, count to 30 secs and remove.
I imagine that's what you will have to do with the Simoniz.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Dave, what is your technique for using simoniz Original, as I have this wax in my collection and find it a nightmare to remove, sets like concrete to the paint, even when I have applied the coat very thinly as possible, and buff off straight away.


I use a slightly damp applicator, spread thinly making lots of repeat passes over the area and then I usually leave it around five or ten minutes before removing the residue. Damp applicator helps me get it very thin. If it bonds to the paint, reapply and use the solvents in the wax to remove the residue and then buff the residue straight away, turning towel to a clean side for the final buff.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

S63 said:


> The ********** line written and repeated by many including eminent members but still there will always be 20 posts about waxes and sealants for every post about polish.


C'est la vie


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Can I offer a left field choice of bouncers sherbet fizz? Waxamomo gave got it for £24, it's only a smallish pot but you'll get > 20 applications at least, and a phenomenal smelling wax!

It's quick curing, 2-3 mins so it's a panel at a time, but it's on one of the fleet I maintain, been on there 3 months so far with no sign of letting up. 

I know you're a fan of Bouncers 22 so it's well worth a shout!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I agree, Sherbet Fizz is a great wax and smells amazing.


----------

